# Hello from Argentina



## Inaki (Oct 31, 2003)

Helo everyone, yes, all the way down South we have recieved your page! Well, not much to say right now, just a regular hello, I'll start checking out the opther forums and see if I find anything interesting to say in my mind..good luck! 8)


----------



## wolf825 (Oct 31, 2003)

Inaki said:


> Helo everyone, yes, all the way down South we have recieved your page! Well, not much to say right now, just a regular hello, I'll start checking out the opther forums and see if I find anything interesting to say in my mind..good luck! 8)



Hiya, Welcome aboard. Dave is your moderator. We have folks from all over the globe, and all are welcome. This website is based to give High School students and budding production technicians a open friendly forum that is productive to answering questions and helping to educate in professional tips, tricks and methods in all areas of theater and production techniques. We are NOT here to criticize or insult newbies for their lack of knowledge--everyone has to start and learn sometime and these forums are geared for just that--to teach beginners so they can have free open and unbiased discussions with working professionals and learn ore about the crafts. 
Feel free to post any questions you may have or want input on, and post any answers, experiences and comments you may have to any of the other questions asked. All levels of experiences & expertise are welcome here to expand knowledge bases for everyone.

Hope you enjoy your stay, tell others and any students you know, and have a fun time here and visit often.  

cheers,
wolf


----------



## DMXtools (Nov 1, 2003)

Hello Inaki  
It's good to "see" you again. I think you'll find a lot of good people and a lot of good information here. Wolf is one of the major contributors. He may blush when he reads this, but I've learned a lot from him in the few short weeks I've been a member of this forum. Same goes for Ship - both have shared a lot of good, practical knowledge... not just theory or techno-babble, but "this works... here's why" and "this is how to...."
So enjoy! Read on! and come back often.

John Emerson


----------



## wemeck (Nov 1, 2003)

Welcome!!!!! Glad to see another new member. Feel free to join discussions and post questions. This is a really cool theater community. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ship (Nov 1, 2003)

Why I blush with thanks, but all of us have good ideas to express.
A warning however, Ignacio possibly has more shows in one form of it or another under his belt than I do and he is definately a ringer here on moving lights and sound. Very smart for his age. I'm glad to see him make an appearance even if the water in his toilets does go down in the reverse of ours.


----------



## Inaki (Nov 2, 2003)

Never did check that out.....what direction do your go? :?


----------



## ship (Nov 2, 2003)

why all water flowing into a funnel or hole north of the equator will flow clockwise, all south of it flows in the reverse. I remember that somewhere from some science show. Is it true?


----------

